# freebsd-update, any way to skip notices?



## bulworth (May 5, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm trying to upgrade a system from FreeBSD 6.4 to 7.2. I'm following along with the instructions located  here. When I run 
	
	



```
freebsd-update -r 7.2-RELEASE upgrade
```
 the `more` editor is invoked, telling me about thousands upon thousands of files that will be added, changed, and deleted. I really don't want to page through all of these thousands of results in order to continue, but if I `q` out of `more`, the entire freebsd-update process aborts.

Is there some way to run freebsd-update without having to acknowledge all of the files that are going to be modified?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2009)

See:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/announce.html (FreeBSD Update paragraph)
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2007-11-11-freebsd-major-version-upgrade.html


----------



## bulworth (May 5, 2009)

Well, yeah; the first link points to the command I'm running, which I mentioned in my post; and the second link is the instructions I'm trying to follow, which I mentioned in my post. But, thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2009)

So it boils down to "I really don't want to do that"? 

Hey, you're welcome.


----------



## bulworth (May 5, 2009)

It boils down to "I'd love to run `freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE` without having to spend 20 minutes holding a finger on the down-arrow key." But whatever it takes, I suppose.


----------



## vivek (May 5, 2009)

No you can't. As a admin of box you need to make sure you do not overwrite /etc/passwd or sendmail configuration file with latest version. You can either merge it or leave it alone and install it later on. This is important and system cannot make such a decision on behalf of you


----------



## bulworth (May 5, 2009)

Mea culpa, it's time for me to eat some crow. Apparently it's quite acceptable to `q` out of the lists of added / modified / deleted files that `freebsd-update [..] upgrade` spits out, and then proceed with `freebsd-update install`. I had thought that paging through the thousands of filenames was necessary, but it's not. Sorry, y'all.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2009)

I was actually starting to wonder whether 'more' had a hidden flag that requires one to page down all the way to the end, something like forcing one to read an entire EULA before revealing a button to continue  

Yeah, I've been bitten by that 'what now?' moment in freebsd-update as well. I guess the update script should really echo a reminder after the invocation (and subsequent closing) of the pager, just to remind one where to go next or what to do next.


----------

